# Custom Guide List Reverting to My Channels



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

I use a custom channel list and I'm finding that many times, but not always, it is reverting back to "My Channels" instead of staying on my custom list. I'm assuming this happens with the nightly update but it doesn't always happen (well, most of the time I think it does). Is there a way to make the channel listing stick?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

js0873 said:


> I use a custom channel list and I'm finding that many times, but not always, it is reverting back to "My Channels" instead of staying on my custom list. I'm assuming this happens with the nightly update but it doesn't always happen (well, most of the time I think it does). Is there a way to make the channel listing stick?


My Channels is the default list and there currently is no way to change this.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I use Locks with Hide Locked Channels to edit my list, with it My Channels are my list and I do not have to change off it.

I still have 722 and 622, I hope the Hopper would work the same.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> My Channels is the default list and there currently is no way to change this.


I really hope this isn't the final answer. It would be trivial to save the list name before an update and restore it after. This behavior is extremely annoying and doesn't happen on other models. So I know it's possible. If Dish thinks this is acceptable, then they're going to get a ton of complaints. I'd been giving them a pass so far, but no longer.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

mdavej said:


> I really hope this isn't the final answer. It would be trivial to save the list name before an update and restore it after. This behavior is extremely annoying and doesn't happen on other models. So I know it's possible. If Dish thinks this is acceptable, then they're going to get a ton of complaints. I'd been giving them a pass so far, but no longer.


It also happens on my ViP722k since L750. I doesn't bother me but my wife doesn't like it. She would like to set a default at "All Channels".


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It does happen on other models, the software update that changed it to My Channels on the Vip receivers wasn't that long ago.


----------



## TD22057 (May 24, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> My Channels is the default list and there currently is no way to change this.


I have to disagree that it's a default. I think if My Channels was the default, it would be active when ever I open guide but that's not how it works. If click guide, select my custom list, exit, and click guide again, it's on my custom list. At least for me, it's either when the DVR is turned off or possibly in the nightly update that the guide reverts to My Channels. 922 users have reported this problem for some time and it looks like it's never been fixed and was carried on to the Hopper. (FYI my 622 always stayed on the last channel list that was selected)

IMHO, this is a bug (either in the requirements of what was intended or in the implementation) that needs to get fixed to make the custom channel lists useful.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry, but to my and other customer's discontent... this is not a bug but a feature that Dish introduced on other ViP receivers a while back and seems to be sticking going forward.

In fact, the nights when the receiver accidentally stays on your custom favorite list? That is actually the bug...

I can only guess at the reasoning, but I have been told multiple times (so I stopped complaining) that this is intended behavior for the receiver to default to "My Channels" after the nightly update.

I can only guess, as I said, that this might be a marketing thing to give more exposure to other channels that you would not see if you didn't add them in your favorites list. Things like PPV and VOD come to mind, since those are channels not usually added to people's custom favorites lists.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Sorry, but to my and other customer's discontent... this is not a bug but a feature that Dish introduced on other ViP receivers a while back and seems to be sticking going forward.
> 
> In fact, the nights when the receiver accidentally stays on your custom favorite list? That is actually the bug...
> 
> ...


It happens on my 722k and my 922,look at the bright side when it's in My Channels check to see if anything has been added or deleted,then change it back,that's how I like to see it.


----------



## homeron (Oct 17, 2007)

i sure hope this is a bug on the new hopper. It sounds like a problem to me I have had a 722 for a lot of years never had trouble where it would go off my favorites list and skip to my channels. I sure hope this is fixed there's Going be a lot of people complaining about this. I can imagine if my parents had this to be call me everyday to come reset their TV


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I see Raymondg's answer. But I am wondering if he actually meant at all times it is the default. That was not the change made in the previous VIP models. If you picked ALL channels, before the change that would be the guide that showed. After the change, if you picked ALL channels it would go right back to My Channels. 
_However if you use a custom guide it would always stay on it._ (If it didn't for you it did for most everyone)

If the true answer is the Hopper will not stay on a custom guide, and that is by design, even if just after reset each night, that to me would be a major annoyance.


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

This morning I checked and the custom list stayed just like it used to on my 722s. So sometimes it stays and somethings it reverts back to My Channels. I haven't figured out just when it reverts though. IMy impression is that it reverts a lot, but I'll watch it more closely.


----------



## j_t (Sep 3, 2008)

js0873 said:


> This morning I checked and the custom list stayed just like it used to on my 722s. So sometimes it stays and somethings it reverts back to My Channels. I haven't figured out just when it reverts though. IMy impression is that it reverts a lot, but I'll watch it more closely.


My hopper is doing the same. Glad you posted this. I noticed the other night during the 1:00am reset/reboot of the hopper it reset to My Channels. Every night at 1:00am it prompts me to reset the hopper. I guess this is normal. I just switch from D*.

My joeys appear to retain their custom grid listing.


----------

